# s13 swap



## Jjskeeter (Jun 16, 2011)

hey i have a 1990 nissan 240sx s13 and i was wondering if i can put an s15 head on it?


----------



## Jjskeeter (Jun 16, 2011)

Is there any difference between an s13 motor and an s15 or s14 motor?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 1989 - 1990 engine was a SOHC, while the 1991 and newer was a DOHC. The timing chain assemblies between the two types are entirely different as well as the oil pumps and ignition distributors.


----------



## Jjskeeter (Jun 16, 2011)

ok thank you rogoman i'm gonna do an engine swap then.


----------



## Jjskeeter (Jun 16, 2011)

What would be the best type of motor to swap with in my nissan 240sx?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A lot of people are swapping in the SR20DET's into the 240SX; it makes a lot more sense than swapping in the KA24DE now that conversion harnesses are available which make the swap a lot easier and the SR is a much better performance engine than the much dubbed "workhorse" KA series. Another option would be to keep the KA24E and turbo it. Check out: KA-T.org - The Home of 1000+ whp/7 sec Turbo KA's


----------

